# Shows that were great, then sucked



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

So what are some of your favorite shows that were REALLY good and then got REALLY REALLY bad?

I've seen people say this about Lost, but I wouldn't put it in that category. The first 4 seasons were fantastic and the last season wasn't really good, but it I don't think it sucked.

What brought this up for me is this. I'm filling some summer time watching some old DVDs. I watched season 1 of Prison Break and am watching season 2 now. I'm stopping at season 2. No reason in my opinion to go any further. The whole premise of breaking out of prison, being on the run for a year and then landing back in another prison (with the same exact people) is kinda lame.

Next on my plate is Alias. I plan to watch the first two seasons of this as well. I'll stop well before the happy fun zombie ball surfaces.

I think 24 fits in this category well too, although I'm not certain exactly when it started to suck so much.

What other great shows eventually turned into big bags of suck?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Even thought I'm still watching it, I am going to have to put Weeds in this category.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Smallville. The first two seasons were pretty good, but then it got progressively worse and worse. The last season redeemed itself *slightly*, but man that was eight seasons of crap.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Torchwood. 

Burn in hell, Starz!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Sopranos


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Happy Days


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Lost


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't know if they were ever great, but two recent shows that I asked myself "Why am I still watching this?" and stopped were The Closer and Damages.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

jradosh said:


> Happy Days


Actually a pretty good choice. I know the whole 'jump the shark' reference, but really, the first few seasons were good TV for the time. It really seemed to change when they went from film to video tape.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Happy Days


This was the first thing that came to mind (and it's even famous for it )

Prison Break was another perfect example

Not sure if Reality shows should count, but The Apprentice I really like the first 3 seasons and then it got to be too much of Trump's ego and an hour long ad. Big Brother is now in this category as they keep bringing back the houseguests I hate, and I can't take another season of watching them.

M*A*S*H, one of my all time favorite shows, but the last few seasons, they had ran out of ideas and screwed up the show's continuity.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

jschuur said:


> Torchwood.
> 
> Burn in hell, Starz!


Starz? Why not Burn in hell, RTD?

Greg


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> M*A*S*H, one of my all time favorite shows, but the last few seasons, they had ran out of ideas and screwed up the show's continuity.


This. :up:


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I never watched a second of Prison Break, but I always wondered how they could make that into a multi-season show. 

I see the OP say that they broke out, were on the run and then back in a different prison. How did the series end? Did they break out of the second prison and ride off into the sunset?


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

We usually do a thread like this every year or so, so I'll pull out my usual response.

Earth:Final Conflict. Season 1 laid the foundation for a really complex storyline. There was no specific character that was "good" or "bad"--everyone had their unique motivations and things were being driven by forces just off screen.

Then, in season 2, they decided the show had been too intelligent, scrapped a good chunk of what made the show interesting, replaced the main character with a jock, made the Taelons a more well defined "bad", and wrecked the series. And then it got progressively worse year to year, until season 5, where it was some wierd vampire hunter show with only one guy from the original cast.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Nobody has mentioned BSG yet?


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

kaszeta said:


> Nobody has mentioned BSG yet?


You beat me to it by two minutes! BIH Ron Moore!!


----------



## cybeleoc (Nov 24, 2010)

Big Love


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i thought heroes was a great concept, they kind of blew it at the end of the first season and everything after

flash forward was also a decent idea that just took a wrong turn somewhere


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Office...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Happy Days


This, after awhile they didn't even try to make it look like they were in the 50's/60's.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

House.

The Weakest Link.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

robbhimself said:


> i thought heroes was a great concept, they kind of blew it at the end of the first season and everything after
> 
> flash forward was also a decent idea that just took a wrong turn somewhere


Yes started out great but by the end it was just a big carnival


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

It's hard to remember how great it was, but Nip/Tuck definitely turned on the suck, right around S3 (the Carver storyline).


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

cybeleoc said:


> Big Love


I'm in the middle of season 2 and it's pretty good. I really hope it doesn't start to suck.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Nobody has mentioned BSG yet?


I'd challenge that, actually. Yeah, it was definitely entertaining early on--but if you took every episode independently, almost all of them were entertaining.

Everybody started thinking that BSG was going downhill not because the show got bad, but because we realized that all of the assumed plot development early on--the stuff that we thought "Oh, yeah, this is going to pay off bigtime!"--was all made up on the fly.

I would say that some of the eps in Season 4 were just as suspenseful as the first few eps of Season 1. But near the end, we all realized "This isn't going to pay off at all." And it didn't.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

For me, it was Battlestar Galactica, Smallville, Alias. (in that order)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

ireland967 said:


> It's hard to remember how great it was, but Nip/Tuck definitely turned on the suck, right around S3 (the Carver storyline).


Good one. I actually really liked the Carver storyline, but agree that after that it started to suck more and more. I actually still have the final 8 episodes on my Tivo -- haven't been able to bring myself to watch them. The characters just got so ponderously unlikeable that watching it began to feel like a chore. And the actors started phoning it in to varying degrees - Christian kept slipping in and out of an Australian accent.

I agree completely with Heroes, as well. I was SO invested in the first season. It fell apart in the finale of season one and never recovered. I have the last five episodes of that on my Tivo, as well.

I'm still enjoying True Blood this season, but I'd say it has plummeted in terms of quality, as well, as compared to prior seasons.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

When I saw the thread title, my first thought was "Heroes". SO GOOD during the first season. Completely sucked after that. Kept watching in hopes they'd be able to "fix" it, but they never did.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

There are several shows we liked when they started but gave up after 2-3 seasons. Maybe they didn't outright suck, but we didn't enjoy them any more.

Six Feet Under
Gray's Anatomy

And some that we don't really enjoy as much but still watch (or continued watching till the end) hoping for them to end soon:

Desperate Housewives
Heroes
Alias
Prison Break
Nip/Tuck


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

Heroes


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Several good ones listed here.

Prison Break
Weeds
Hereos
Lost
Nip/Tuck

are all slam dunks.

I just quit watching True Blood. I only liked season 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

DancnDude said:


> When I saw the thread title, my first thought was "Heroes". SO GOOD during the first season. Completely sucked after that. Kept watching in hopes they'd be able to "fix" it, but they never did.


Heroes was amazing the first season., it was the best show on TV. They learned the wrong lessons from the first season, and also ended up juggling too many ideas/heroes/powers to keep coherent. Then it went from bad to worse.

Terminator, TSCC had a awesome pilot and a great finale, it just couldn't make enough of the shows in between individually interesting. The series didn't give the audience the entertainment needed to keep them interested over the long haul.

Flash Forward also started out with a great pilot, but couldn't make its audience care about what was going on with its characters. The reveals turned out not to be that interesting, cool or even well handled. And they hemmed and hawed around a simple, central question of cause, effect and the inevitability of the visions of the future coming to pass. That should have been decided definitively by the second episode. The conspiracy was also too mundane. And the show fell precipitously into the suck category.

Alias was able to sustain interest over a longer time, but should have gone with a new big bad every year. The whole Rambaldi thing was a bad idea to begin with and the show didn't know when to let it go.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Heroes! Great first season, but after that, :down:
Prison Break started great, but should have only gone 2 seasons at most.
24 was fantastic, but by the end, it was repetitive.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Lone Star


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Ghost Whisperer. First and second season were pretty good, but after that it just went slowly downhill. The last two seasons were absolutely *horrible.* (Plus there was less and less JLH boobage as the seasons went on.)


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, Heroes - can't believe I missed that one.

For me, Sopranos only started sucking when everything went black and I realized it was over.  I thought all the seasons were pretty darn good (even with Janice).



Hoffer said:


> I never watched a second of Prison Break, but I always wondered how they could make that into a multi-season show.
> 
> I see the OP say that they broke out, were on the run and then back in a different prison. How did the series end? Did they break out of the second prison and ride off into the sunset?


Season 1 - Break out of Fox River. Finale is the breakout.

Season 2 - On the run. Learn about a conspiracy. Finale almost all the cast is reunited in a prison in Panama.

Season 3 - Breakout of Panama Prison.

Season 4 - Unravel the conspiracy and use some cool Alias spy gadgets along the way. Seems like everyone is helping out with this. End of season, ride off into the sunset I think. There was a 2 hour Prison Break movie that takes place before the season 4 finale - was actually a decent movie.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Heroes
Alias
Everwood
Smallville
Nip/Tuck
BSG
Prison Break


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

gchance said:


> Starz? Why not Burn in hell, RTD?


Too radical a departure from previous seasons. I think Starz beat RTD with a stick and forced him to create a crappy plot and ruin the show.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

M*A*S*H
Happy Days

All in the Family - after Edith left. Well, really after Gloria and Meathead left.

The Brady Bunch. The last season was pretty bad.

ER - not sure what season, but I watched from day one and it got lost somewhere along the way. 

Definately Smallville and I still can't imagine why that is still on.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Definately Smallville and I still can't imagine why that is still on.


 It only _feels_ like it is still on. You have Phantomzone Limb Syndrome.

Smallville is one of those shows that I kept watching because I had invested so much time already. Starting around season 4, I thought to myself "We'll this is going to be the last season, so I might as well see it through to the end." Thought the same thing the next season. And the one after that. Etc.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Another vote for Nip/Tuck.
I would also add:
TSCC - Sarah Connor Chronicles (except for the last episode)
SNL almost always seems to be in this camp.
Dallas became a cartoon - (remember when Friday and Saturday nights had real shows).



A lot of these shows have the characteristic that they destroy any redeeming value of the main characters.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Entourage is pretty awful nowadays


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_The L Word_


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Northern Exposure


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> The Office...


Agreed. I'm hoping that it will get better now that Steve Carrell is gone though.

Also, Heroes. The last episode of the first season was terrible, and it just kept getting worse from there. What a huge letdown after a great start.

Damages. I really liked the first season, but I can't stand to look at Glenn Close, and find her character completely unlikeable. And it's not like I hate her, and can root against her, I just dislike her and am uninterested in her life. If she were gone, I'd be more interested in the show.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Roswell
X-Files


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Obligatory SNL mention ()

Otherwise, Heroes, Alias, Prison Break, and Smallville all come to mind.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

doom1701 said:


> We usually do a thread like this every year or so, so I'll pull out my usual response.
> 
> Earth:Final Conflict. Season 1 laid the foundation for a really complex storyline. There was no specific character that was "good" or "bad"--everyone had their unique motivations and things were being driven by forces just off screen.
> 
> Then, in season 2, they decided the show had been too intelligent, scrapped a good chunk of what made the show interesting, replaced the main character with a jock, made the Taelons a more well defined "bad", and wrecked the series. And then it got progressively worse year to year, until season 5, where it was some wierd vampire hunter show with only one guy from the original cast.


I agree completely. The fist season, was all about Boone, then it was all about Zo'or and Da'an.

Don't forget about Andromeda. Eventually Kevin Sorbo just *HAD* to make himself a god (a Parameter?). He just HAD to! When they lost Tyr, they lost the show.



kaszeta said:


> Nobody has mentioned BSG yet?





latrobe7 said:


> You beat me to it by two minutes! BIH Ron Moore!!


Battlestar Galactica went from SO good to bad, it really surprised me. The whole Baltar trial, the bit about the Tylium refinery, it just make me wonder what the heck happened.



robbhimself said:


> i thought heroes was a great concept, they kind of blew it at the end of the first season and everything after


Yeah, when I think about series that went from good to bad, Heroes comes to the top of the list pretty quickly. It really shows what happens when the creators get messed with by the studios.

Along with these, I am reminded of:

Dark Angel
Mantis
Seaquest DSV


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree with the Office. It has just gotten stupid over the past few years. I think Parks and Recreation took the torch from them when that show was in its second season, although I could see that show having a short shelf life. 

I get frustrated when shows just don't know when to wrap things up. Like ER, or Desperate Housewives. After a while I get a vibe that the show is just on to to give the writers, cast, and crew a steady paycheck (and the network ratings). Yeah I know that is why all shows exist, but it just gets old when it is that apparent..


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Buck Rogers in the 25th Century. 

Ok, I know I'm going way back, but its on Netflix streaming now. I remember clearly as a kid loving the first season (especially the pilot/movie), roller skating space girls "futuristic" dancing, and the Buck vs. the Princess storylines, then the second season I think they decided they needed to be Star Trek and went out into space to "explore", introduced "Hawk Man", and even as a kid I thought the episodes sucked.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

cybeleoc said:


> Big Love


Absolutely. +1


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Heroes *x a million... that's the best example I can think of where a show went from really good and just unrelenting garbage in no time. I can't say I ever had "Lost" or "24" feelings towards Heroes, but I liked it and I was especially looking forward to how they would bring everything together in the first season finale. Easily one of the biggest disappointments I've seen to date, especially the outcome. I still regard season two of Heroes as one of the worst things I've ever seen in my life, and will always mark the first time in my long TV-viewing life that I fast forwarded through new episodes of a show (Hiro. 16th century Japan. Need I say more?).

#2 would be *Prison Break*. As far fetched as it was, the first two seasons were absolutely "escapism" TV at it's best (GET IT??). I can't say I absolutely hated everything about the rest of the show after that, but it definitely downgraded significantly. There were parts of season 3 that I liked, and season 4 had some ok stuff in it...but damn did it get old. Good example of an awesome concept that simply had limited run time.

#3 is *Alias*. Seasons 1 and 2 of that show were just so damn good, and that was my introduction into the awesomeness that JJ Abrahms is capable of. Everything was connected, the episodes all blended together, the tension was ramped up in every scene, and it culminated in one of my favorite season finales of all time (S2). And they followed it up with that god awful third season that made me want to kill myself. And then season 4 came in case my attempt failed. The first half of season five didn't do me any favors but once it came out that it was the last season and they came back from J-Gar's baby hiatus, that s*** was on fire. Very happy with the last five eps. Nothing compared to those first two seasons though.

I'll give honorable mention to the FX show "Lights Out". It's very rare that I start a show, get through six or seven episodes of it, and then quit--once I get that far in I almost always want to stick it out just to see (hence why I continued to watch Heroes up until the last three episodes)... but one day I turned around and had three eps to catch up on and with everything else I had going on, I just didn't care. I thought the first three episodes were great but it just dragged after that. No idea how it ended up.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

"24" has been mentioned a few times in this thread, which I find kind of interesting. I'd rate the quality of the seasons, from best to worst, as:

5


Spoiler



(President Logan as the bad guy!)


7


Spoiler



(Tony Almeida's motivation for betraying CTU/US actually made sense)


4


Spoiler



(who can forget Mrs House of Sand and Fog wailing "Behroooooz"?)


2


Spoiler



(the first true terrorism plotline)


1


Spoiler



(the assassination plot)


3


Spoiler



(Joaquim de Almeida sure seemed to enjoy himself as the bad guy)


...
6 was the worst by far


Spoiler



(the lame shock killing of Curtis, the stupid Darth Vader dad storyline, the season finale, all of it sucked)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Prison Break- Great first season, ok second season and then just crap.

Nip/Tuck- Had two GREAT seasons and then went downhill slightly in season 3 and the last three were just awful.....awful.

Alias- Was a great show until season 5. Got redeemed towards the end of season 5.

Weeds- It was great, then bad once they let an Olsen twin on it. Now I'm enjoying it again.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

danterner said:


> Good one. I actually really liked the Carver storyline, but agree that after that it started to suck more and more. I actually still have the final 8 episodes on my Tivo -- haven't been able to bring myself to watch them. The characters just got so ponderously unlikeable that watching it began to feel like a chore. And the actors started phoning it in to varying degrees - Christian kept slipping in and out of an Australian accent.


You are not missing anything. I had to practically glue myself to the seat to get through the last season. It was so bad but I felt compelled not to give up on it. This show probably had the worst series finale of any show that got a real series finale. It was completely out of character for the show.

Truthfully, this makes me leery about watching anything from Ryan Murphy.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Lone Star


lol


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Ghost Whisperer. First and second season were pretty good, but after that it just went slowly downhill. The last two seasons were absolutely *horrible.* (Plus there was less and less JLH boobage as the seasons went on.)[/QUOTE
> 
> I gave up in the third season. The story was weak and I found JLH's hair to be such a distraction. In one season she had bangs, they should have gotten their own credit. They were so distracting.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

getreal said:


> Roswell


Everytime I think of the bad days of Roswell, I think of the infamous Snapple episode. I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

scheckeNYK said:


> Entourage is pretty awful nowadays


This is so spot on. That show wore it's welcome out pretty quickly.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

betts4 said:


> ......ER - not sure what season, but I watched from day one and it got lost somewhere along the way. ...........


After Mark Green died, the show went with him. :down:


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

OK, here's one that is sure to be controversial. Babylon 5. After a couple of bumps getting started, it really took off. But then with the threat of cancellation, they crammed the rest of the story into season 4, causing season 4 to suffer. Then it got picked up for season 5, leaving them with no remaining decent stories to tell.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

doom1701 said:


> OK, here's one that is sure to be controversial. Babylon 5. After a couple of bumps getting started, it really took off. But then with the threat of cancellation, they crammed the rest of the story into season 4, causing season 4 to suffer. Then it got picked up for season 5, leaving them with no remaining decent stories to tell.


I didn't see B5 when it aired, but a few months ago I started watching it for the first time, from the beginning. I'm now up to Season 4, Episode 10 (which is a few episodes after the main storyline kind of abruptly concluded). These last few episodes have definitely felt a bit more... aimless. I went in knowing the history of the 4th season expected cancellation and renewal (but spoiler-free as to plot), so I was expecting this to happen. I also was kind of expecting it to find its footing again in Season 5, though. Was Season 5 weaker, as well? I've watched enough so far that I'll see it through to the end regardless, but I was kind of hoping that things will start to gel again.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Twin Peaks


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Alias, definitely. That show went so far off the rails, it would need to take another train just to get back to the rails.  The pilot episode (although admittedly somewhat derivative of "Run Lola Run") was pretty darn perfect, and the first few seasons were suspenseful, thrilling television. Later seasons (somewhere around halfway through season 2 on) were just a giant mess.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ooh, yeah, "Andromeda" was another one that really went wrong someplace. One could blame it on Robert Hewitt Wolfe leaving the series, and that's probably true. That said, "Coda," his idea for how he would have ended the series, was almost as odd as what actually aired.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Hereos


They weren't so bad once you dunked them in milk.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

danterner said:


> I didn't see B5 when it aired, but a few months ago I started watching it for the first time, from the beginning. I'm now up to Season 4, Episode 10 (which is a few episodes after the main storyline kind of abruptly concluded). These last few episodes have definitely felt a bit more... aimless. I went in knowing the history of the 4th season expected cancellation and renewal (but spoiler-free as to plot), so I was expecting this to happen. I also was kind of expecting it to find its footing again in Season 5, though. Was Season 5 weaker, as well? I've watched enough so far that I'll see it through to the end regardless, but I was kind of hoping that things will start to gel again.


Season 4 was wierd. They decided to cram the core storyline into season 4, instead of spreading it out to season 5. And you'd think that would mean that portions felt rushed. Occasionally things felt rushed, but then there was just as much "Let's wander around some tunnels for half the episode". The final few episodes of season 4, though, were some of the best in the series.

Season 5 tried to continue on with the story, but it felt like they were struggling for ideas. There were a few core items to be addressed, but even they felt barely touched on.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Here's an old-school one: The Andy Griffith Show (once Don Knotts left and Jack Burns took his place - and having Ron Howard going through "aging kid syndrome" didn't help matters).

For that matter, pretty much any show where the kids are at least part of the focus ends up in this category after too many seasons (The Brady Bunch; Diff'rent Strokes; even The Facts of Life, once Edna's Edibles burned down).


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> For that matter, pretty much any show where the kids are at least part of the focus ends up in this category after too many seasons (The Brady Bunch; Diff'rent Strokes; even The Facts of Life, once Edna's Edibles burned down).


I think Malcolm in the Middle handled this really well and ended on a fairly high season. We'll see what becomes of Modern Family.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Sliders.

I just finished watching the first 2 seasons and am starting the 3rd season when the series started to suck.


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

Definitly disagree with B-5. Though I do think season 5 got off to a rocky start I think it got better before it ended. 
I agree with BSG, but not just because of the ending. I just got board with it. Not that the stories weren't good, but they were always so depressing to me. It took itself so seriously that it wasn't fun to watch.

Heros definitly died


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Waldorf said:


> I think Malcolm in the Middle handled this really well and ended on a fairly high season. We'll see what becomes of Modern Family.


MIM worked because they let the kids grow up.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I was thinking about this the other day, more specifically around awesome first seasons that tanked after.

The OC is the one I was thinking of. Other than a few places (Oliver, I'm looking at you) the first season was really a lot of fun. Yes, a primetime teen soap, but it was a whirlwind of fun for one season then they just had run through so many storylines they had nothing but the absurd left for the rest of the show.

The buzz on Heroes was so bad I never even watched beyond the first season, which is too bad because it was a really great season.

I think any show that goes to 6+ seasons runs this risk - The Office and Buffy come to mind. I don't know if the shows really go down or if I (and other viewers) just burn out on them.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

How about the original Star Trek? Seasons 1 and 2 were awesome, and then season 3 started with "Spock's Brain" and ended with "Turnabout Intruder". . . . Not to mention all the crap in between those two suckfests, like space hippies, Melvin Belli as a demon, the black-and-white faced (or was it white-and-black faced) bigots, the overcrowded planet, Abe Lincoln(???), and cloud miners. Geez, were there any decent episodes in season 3? I guess "The Enterprise Incident" and maybe "The Tholian Web". . . .


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

getreal said:


> Roswell


That shortened third season was indeed bad, mostly because the fact that it was going to be shortened wasn't communicated to the staff until after they were a long way into production, so they were forced to cram 4 or 5 episodes worth of material into 1 or 2 episodes. The happy ending didn't seem right, either, given what happened earlier in the season.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The Spud said:


> Sliders.
> 
> I just finished watching the first 2 seasons and am starting the 3rd season when the series started to suck.


Oooh, yeah, another good one. It was good while the main cast was still on the show, and they were still doing the different variants of Earth... when they started to lose cast, and started to dive into the weird Kromagg stuff, that's when the show really went wrong.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

I agree with Heroes. The first season was good and then it stunk after that. I did not watch the last season and the season before I could not get past half of it. Ended up deleting all the remaining episodes on my DVR.

Also I will mention a kids program. Spongebob Squarepants use to be great and funny pre-2004. The later seasons 2005 till today many of the episodes are terrible. I don't watch any of the new Spongebobs.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

The Spud said:


> Sliders.
> 
> I just finished watching the first 2 seasons and am starting the 3rd season when the series started to suck.


Yeah, Sliders. I have to agree, it went from pretty good to unwatchable pretty quickly. A good beginning though.



Doggie Bear said:


> How about the original Star Trek? Seasons 1 and 2 were awesome, and then season 3 started with "Spock's Brain" and ended with "Turnabout Intruder". . . . Not to mention all the crap in between those two suckfests, like space hippies, Melvin Belli as a demon, the black-and-white faced (or was it white-and-black faced) bigots, the overcrowded planet, Abe Lincoln(???), and cloud miners. Geez, were there any decent episodes in season 3? I guess "The Enterprise Incident" and maybe "The Tholian Web". . . .


That show has such nostalgia attached to it, I appreciate it when someone with a level head points out that shows like O.K. corral one (was that Spectre of the Gun?) were just BAD. And the Children Shall Lead, The Savage Curtain, The Savage Curtain, yeah, there were some stinkers there. Of course, in season one, there was Miri, so the show did have some stinkers scattered throughout the entire run.

One show that really overstayed it usefulness was The X-Files. Wow, the last two seasons of that were awful!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The Spud said:


> Sliders....


White Castle!!!


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

The Office.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll second Twin Peaks. It's just went off the map. Lynch later admitted they got to the point they were just making it up as they went along and it felt exactly like that.

Lost - First couple of seasons were good, then they just kept piling mystery on top of puzzle on top of riddle, without resolving anything, until it was utterly ridiculous.

The West Wing - First four seasons, one of the best shows ever on tv, then Sorkin, who wrote every episode, left. We made it thru about 15 mins of the first ep of the fifth season and abandoned it.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Man v. Food Nation. We know why they had to make the change, but there's very little fun to be had in the show now.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Rescue Me, may it RIP soon

I have stuck with it from the beginning, but glad to see it go.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Hcour said:


> We made it thru about 15 mins of the first ep of the fifth season and abandoned it.


Your loss. IIRC it got better in the last two seasons - not as good as the original 4, but better than 5.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

lambertman said:


> Man v. Food Nation. We know why they had to make the change, but there's very little fun to be had in the show now.


Good call. It was much better when it was just Adam Richman killing himself.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

billboard_NE said:


> I have stuck with it from the beginning, but glad to see it go.


Why should you be glad to see it go? If you don't like it, don't watch.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Eureka.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

South of Sunset. When it premiered, it was great. It really sucked by the time it was cancelled, though.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Why should you be glad to see it go? If you don't like it, don't watch.


I feel invested in the show, its not like I enter an episode thread and crap all over it, I just want to see the show wrap up and be done.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, hard to believe Grey's Anatomy made this list...

Even harder to believe Stargate SG1 hasn't yet. It went from fabulous to total suck pretty much in the blink of an eye.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Grey's Anatomy
Private Practice
Heroes
How I Met Your Mother

I actually stopped watching the first three. 
I see people adding Prison Break to the list and while I can't actively argue it, I don't add it to mine because I didn't love the last season but I didn't hate it either. 

......... Sons of Anarchy. Yes, I said it. Season 1 and 2 were SO good then season 3 was like a bad dream I hope I wake up from in September.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

ADent said:


> Your loss. IIRC it got better in the last two seasons - not as good as the original 4, but better than 5.


I feel no loss. It was wonderfully acted, but Sorkin's writing was the heart and soul of the show and his talent was unique. Consistently some of the best dialogue ever on a tv series. The wit, the humor, the characterizations, the conflicts - Sorkin Sorkin Sorkin Sorkin. Anything else would have to be a pale imitation.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

The original Battlestar Gallactica which ended up as Gallactica 1980. That show really sucked!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

DLL66 said:


> The original Battlestar Gallactica which ended up as Gallactica 1980. That show really sucked!


:down:
I had managed to purge all references to Galactica 1980 from my memory until you just brought it up again. Thanks a lot! Now I have to floss my brain with Barbed wire!


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey who doesn't like a show with flying motorcycles?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

DLL66 said:


> The original Battlestar Gallactica which ended up as Gallactica 1980. That show really sucked!


Yes, but the original BSG was never great, so I don't think it qualifies for this thread.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Rescue Me, although this last season has been better than the last 3 or 4.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

tivogurl said:


> Yes, but the original BSG was never great, so I don't think it qualifies for this thread.


The original was Shakespeare, at his best, when compared with Galactica 1980...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> The original was Shakespeare, at his best, when compared with Galactica 1980...


Shakespearean BSG? Okay: http://www.wordforge.net/showthread.php?t=28155


----------

